# Disbudding Question



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I had asked another member a question, but I think they're logged off for the night.... so thought I'd ask here as well....

Tomorrow we are disbudding 3 bucklings that were born on February 28th. The dam had a CD&T shot mid to late January (I didn't write it down.... really need to get me a book....) Anyways, should we give the kids a shot tomorrow of CD&T before we disbud? Even if they still have some vaccine from their dam, will it hurt to still give them a shot? If they don't get any shot, will they be ok? 

Sorry, since I don't have any human kids, I fret over my goat kids. 
Thanks for any help :hug:


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

When i disbud, i give them their CDT shot and a bo-se shot. I think giving the CDT vaccine at disbudding is very important because it gives the kids tetnus protection. I give the booster shot 21 days later (double check the bottle but i think that's right) It won't hurt them to get the vaccine.
If you are having a vet do the disbudding, they will probably ask if the kid has already been given the vaccine, if not, most of the time they will administer the CDT then as well. Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry Becky... I did get your PM early this morning but was on my way to work and had no time to reply.

I've never given anything to kids that were to be disbudded, they get their CD/T at 5 weeks and the booster at 8 weeks. My kids have been disbudded early though at 1 to 2 weeks old.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

In my ten years of goatkeeping have never given a CD&T shot prior to disbudding.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

If you are worried about tetanus at disbudding/castration you need the tetanus ANTITOXIN, not the CDT which contains the tetanus TOXOID.

Tetanus toxoid, found in the CDT vaccine, takes time to build immunity, and is often followed by a booster 3 weeks later providing long term immunity.

The antitoxin provides immediate, short term immunity. 

Personally, I booster my does 4-6 weeks prior to kidding with CDT.... This ensures plenty of antibodies in the colostrum for the kids.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I give CDT to does 4-6 weeks prekidding. 
I disbud kids without giving anything since the dam passed them some immunity. 
I give kids CDT at 1 month and 2 months old. 
Never had a issue


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

> If you are worried about tetanus at disbudding/castration you need the tetanus ANTITOXIN, not the CDT which contains the tetanus TOXOID.
> 
> Tetanus toxoid, found in the CDT vaccine, takes time to build immunity, and is often followed by a booster 3 weeks later providing long term immunity.
> 
> The antitoxin provides immediate, short term immunity.


Yes, this is true. I guess i just go by what my Vet says.....it may also be beacuse i don't band when i disbud. I wait another month(ish). ---hmmmm kinda makes me wonder why they suggest that then.....


----------



## srfotog (Sep 11, 2014)

If the vet gave tetanus shot at disbudding, is it ok to give first CDT a week later? Nigerians, one month old.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

srfotog said:


> If the vet gave tetanus shot at disbudding, is it ok to give first CDT a week later? Nigerians, one month old.


Did the vet give the tetanus toxoid or antitoxin?


----------

